# brother hl 4040cn waste toner box replace problem fix



## guerrillasneede

hello,

i have a brother hl 4040cn color laser printer. 

after over 100,000 prints i get the red light on the led with message 
*"waste toner full - replace waste toner box" *

does anyone know how i can continue printing without having to replace the waste toner box?

i tried emptying it but it still doesn't work.
need urgent help please

thanks


----------



## godspeeed

I dont think there is a way to empty the waste toner pack on such a model. Did you have to drill a hole?


----------



## guerrillasneede

no drilling, no holes.
there is a clear plastic cover which can be removed easily with a screwdriver. i took that off and shook the waste toner out and then screwed it back on. after i replaced it i'm still getting the same problem. as far as i know there is no way to* reset the life of the waste toner box *on the printer itself.


----------



## godspeeed

If there is no software to do the reset there is then a high chance that it is a hardware sensor. There could be a gear that you have to pull back to its original position or at least something similar. It is also likely that the waste toner is not meant to be emptied. You have waste toner containers that look like a plastic bottle that can be easily emptied but you also have waste toner packs that looks like cartridges and they tend to have a hardware sensor device in them. I wouldnt know the reason why emptying the toner from them would cause any damage but there has to be a reason to it. They would not want to ''force you'' to buy a 25$ piece just to get extra money, there are already a lot of consumables that needs replacement on printers.

Id look for that gear if I were you. If you cant find anything I think youll just have to get a new one, unless someone in these forums have access to service manuals its my best guess.


----------



## guerrillasneede

thanks, i got a new printer today so i switched the old waste box with the new waste box, then turned on the printer so it would register the new box.
i then switched back to the old box and turned back on. 

however, i'm still getting the 'waste toner soon' message (although screen was green instead of red). so i took out the old waste box checking for the sensory area (which is at the front of the box next the rollers), screwed it open and cleaned a clear plastic strip that was covered in waste toner, and put it back in the printer, but i'm still getting message 'waste toner soon'. 
anyway, i printed about 40 sheets so we'll see how long that lasts. any updates, i will post.

thanks again for the help.


----------



## guerrillasneede

got over a hundred prints before the same problem occured. i guess i'll have to buy the new waste toner box.


----------



## mohammed osman

To the HP Printer 5200 gives an error message 10.10.00 What do I do


----------



## preacherprinter

I emptied mine and I think I reset it without realizing.
On the front of the Waste toner cartridge there is an Axle with a black lever.
When the Waste Toner is full that lever is locked into a cam on the next axle.
If you push or lift the lever it disengages and I believe that resets the Waste Toner Cartridge on the Brother HL 4040cdn and HL 4070cdw

I hope that helps


----------



## Shirleymike

He's right - the clear plastic panel (underneath the box) is secured with two screws. When you lift it, watch for the two part foam rubber gasket which you will have to put back. Emptying is a messy job (it seems as if the unit compacts the toner) and takes a lot of hard tapping to get it all out but, if you are used to refilling toner cartridges, it's no big problem. Re-assemble, flick that little lever on the front rod and replace the box - it's working fine for me.


----------



## feistyfeline

Reseting message "waste toner full - replace waste toner box" for product Brother® WT-100CL Waste Toner Pack compatible with Brother printer models DCP-9040CN, DCP-9045CDN, HL-4040CDN, HL-4040CN, HL-4070CDW, MFC-9045CDN, MFC-9440CN, MFC-9840CDW.

Many many thanks to guerrillasneede, preacherprinter, and Shirleymike for the advice that I allowed me to solve this pressing problem at midnight when I couldn't have possibly gone shopping. I have quoted all of you. Many thanks.

Assuming that you already taken the time to get the waste toner thingie out of the printer...

You will see a clear pastic cover the will have the waste toner contents in it. Take the entire case out using the two screws on the edge-end of the toner unit, not just the clear cover, so that you have the clear cover still attached.

After taking that off, shake the waste toner out. Do the same for the waste toner unit tapping it gently with the broad end of a screw driver against what would have been the bottom side to free the jammed in toner. Emptying is a messy job (it seems as if the unit compacts the toner) and takes a lot of gentle tapping to get it all out but, if you are used to refilling toner cartridges, it's no big problem.

Now's time to address the clear plastic cover which can be removed easily with a screwdriver. You will need to clean this completely otherwise the sensor in the printer unit will detect that the toner is full. The clear plastic panel (underneath the box) is secured with two screws. When you lift it, watch for the two part foam rubber gasket which you will have to put back.


Re-assemble everthing, flick that little lever on the front rod and replace the box, turn on the printer - it's working fine for me.

Beware! You cannot take enough precautions that all the dust bunnies will be everywhere. Do this in an area with plenty of ventilation, especially if you must use an air can at any time (not recommended).


----------



## ddean0419

Thanks all for the info - just got done cleaning out the box and my printer is now working fine!


----------



## ShamusNYC

I saw your posting for this solution. I cleaned out the box & flipped the little lever, but still got the error msg that the box is full

can you send me a pic of what you did? i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong here...

amatta-at-whiterockgroup-dot-com


----------

